
Chrome and Firefox Pull Stylish Add-On After Report It Logged Browser History - stringlytyped
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/chrome-and-firefox-pull-stylish-add-on-after-report-it-logged-browser-history/
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17447816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17447816)

